# Runder Gartenteich, wer kann mir helfen



## Dauerkarte (3. Apr. 2006)

Erst mal hallo zusammen !

Nach erfolgter Anmeldung ist dies mein erster Eintrag, logischer Weise geht es um das Thema Teich.  

Also : Der Rest meiner Familie hat beschlossen, dass an der Stelle, an der letztes Jahr noch ein Mini-Pool (Rund, Durchmesser ca. 4 Meter) stand nun ein Teich entstehen soll. Also haben wir mal locker angefangen zu planen : Die ebene Fläche (kreisrund, 4 Meter Durchmesser) soll als Grundlage genutzt werden. Davon können wir einen Plattenweg (ist als Abschluss geplant) von 50 cm (insgesamt also 1 Meter) abziehen. Bleibt als so noch ein Kreis mit 3 Meter Durchmesser. Der Teich soll stufenartig (für die Bepflanzung) in die Tiefe geführt werden, d.h. das die Fläche verringert sich nach unten .

Und jetzt eigentlich meine erste Frage : Wie berechne ich die benötigte Folie für einen runden Teich (bislang habe ich nur Formeln für längliche Modelle gefunden) und ist es besser sich eine Folie zuschneiden zu lassen oder kann man 2 Bahnen problemlos zusammen kleben ?

Und die zweite hinterher : Gibt es hier im Forum Beispiele für runde Teiche ?

So, das wars erstmal fürs Erste, ich hoffe, man (oder auch Frau) konnte meinen verbalen Ausführungen folgenden. Bedanke mich schon im voraus für alle Tipps und Hilfen.


----------



## Harald (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Runder Gartenteich, wer kann mir helfen*

Hallo Dauerkarte (ein richtiger Name waere irgendwie angenehmer),
die Folienmenge bei einem runden Teich misst Du genauso wie bei einem laenglichen. Eine Alternative waere es wohl nur, wenn Du die Folie verlegen laesst.

Du musst also einmal laengs, einmal quer messen, die Tiefe zweimal addieren und noch pro Seite ca. 50 cm Ueberstand beruecksichtigen. Bei einem runden Teich von 3 Metern Laenge und, sagen wir mal, 1 Meter Tiefe brauchst Du also Folie im Maße 6 mal 6 Metern. 6 Meter breite Folie ist auch ein normales Maß und ueberall erhaeltlich.

Der Nachteil dieser Teichmaße liegt wohl aus meiner Sicht in erster Linie in der enormen Faltenbildung. 

Wenn Du 3 Pflanzstufen einrichtest (flach, mittel, tief) und jede Pflanzstufe 50 cm breit ist, hast Du zwar pro Stufe ausreichend Platz, eine Tiefe von 1 Meter wird aber nur schwer erreichbar sein. Es wird dann auch schwer, die Folie "zu verstecken".

Das Loch wird dann auch nicht sehr interessant sein, sondern wird eher wie eine Diamantenmine in Suedafrika aussehen.....

Vielleicht ist es eine Alternative, den Teich nur auf ca. 80 cm zu bringen und ihn stufenlos zur Mitte/tiefsten Stelle zu fuehren. Zwischendurch koenntest Du dann an unterschiedlichen Stellen "Pflanznischen" einrichten. Letztlich ist aus meiner Sicht ohnehin der Flachwasserbereich, der Bereich, der am interessantesten zu bepflanzen ist.


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Runder Gartenteich, wer kann mir helfen*



			
				Dauerkarte schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal hallo zusammen !
> ......Der Rest meiner Familie hat beschlossen
> 
> 
> ...


  

Hallo
mal stellvertretend , 

Herzlich Willkommen !

nun kommts !  

bei 3m ø bekommt man ,bei einem sicherem Böschungswinkel
von um 30° , eine max Tiefe von 86 cm 
Das wären dann ca 2 qm  Wasser
bei waagerechten Stufen und bei 30° sicheren Setzstufen 
verringert sich das Volumen auf etwas über einen qm  
davon wären im Winter , selbst bei steigender Erderwärmung 
nur 10% frostfrei

 

Durch Substrat und Einbauten verringert sich das nutzbare Volumen weiter
mitrechnen braucht man jetzt schon nicht mehr

ist so !

keine Chance für Planzen und Tiere !
Keine Chance für stabile Wasserwerte !
beste Gelegenheit 



später mal ein rundes Rosenbeet anzulegen !  

die meisten Fertigteiche ( Teichschalen ) haben mehr Volumen
und meist auch ein ansprechendes Profil 

und die Dinger sind sicher !

wenn also "der Rest Deiner Familie" weiter auf der minimalistischen Variante besteht ,

dann lieber einen schönen großen Fertigteich

_____________________________________________________
der Folienbedarf für einen "Einschlagskrater"
errechnet sich genauso wie bei allen Teichen :
max Länge +60-80cm+2*max Teichttiefe
max Breite +60-80cm+2*max Teichttiefe
in Deinem Fall also EIN Stück min 5*5m oder besser 6*6m


also plan lieber nochmal neu
Teiche werden IMMER zu klein geplant

am besten ist :
den ganzen Garten fluten
2m tief
am Rand einen halben Meter um drum rum zu laufen 
und Stege und Brücken drüber weg !

nichts für ungut


mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.

http://www.baumax.at/Content.Node/garten/gartenteich-aus-folie.php


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Runder Gartenteich, wer kann mir helfen*

ich nochmal

Vielleicht denkst Du mal drüber nach
auf der Fläche ein Moorbeet, eine "feuchte Wiese" oder 
eine schön bepflanztes Kiesbiotop mit Pfütze und / oder Quellstein anzulegen.

Man muss es mögen und sich ein bißchen reinlesen in DIE Themen

für alles gibt´s richtig gelungene Beispiele hier oder bei


----------



## StefanS (4. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Runder Gartenteich, wer kann mir helfen*

Ich pflichte Karsten voll bei - wenn Fischbesatz geplant ist. Ein naturnaher Teich würde zwar bei der geringen Wassertiefe notfalls funktionieren, aber es würden im Winter viele Tiere eingehen. Die Pflanzen müssten es eigentlich mit wenigen Ausnahmen schaffen. Ich muss darauf hinweisen, dass eine kreisrunde Form so ziemlich das Langweiligste ist, was man einem Gartenteich antun kann - jede andere Form ist günstiger. Das gilt noch mehr für einen naturnahen Teich als für einen solchen mit Fischbesatz.

Von den vorhandenen 4 m Durmesser noch einen Meter abzuziehen halte ich für ausserordentlich ungünstig. Der Rand müsste ausreichend verdichtet werden - was eigentlich nur mit magerem Zement in riesigen Mengen geht. Dadurch würde wertvolles, bereits vorhandenes Volumen für nichts und wieder nichts verschenkt (nur ein konzentrisch um den Teich verlegter Plattenweg ist noch langweiliger als ein kreisrunder Teich...).

Ein kontinuierlich abfallendes Profil ohne Pflanzebenen halte ich für (gefährlich und) ungünstig: Die Pflanzen wuchern den Teich ungehindert bis in die Mitte zu. Man braucht Pflanzebenen und - praktisch substratfreie - nicht zu flache Schrägen. 3 Pflanzebenen sind allerdings aus meiner Sicht eine Ebene zuviel:Zwei Ebenen, -15 bis +5 cm und -30 bis -40 cm, reichen aus meiner Sicht vollkommen. Der Teichgrund ist nach meinem Verständnis als Pflanzebene ungeeignet. Seerosen gehören in einen so kleinen Teich eigentlich nur als Zwerge in geringer Wassertiefe bis -30/40 cm.

Um den wichtigsten Ratschlag noch einmal zu wiederholen den ich geben kann: Überlegt Euch genau, ob Ihr
- Fische wollt
- einen kreisrunden Teich wollt
- einen Plattenweg am Ufer entlang legen wollt.
Oder ob es nicht sher viel günstiger ist, von alledem Abstand zu nehmen und so ein Ding einmal komplett und realistisch durchzuplanen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

